# Winter scenes



## rjackjames (Dec 13, 2009)

I just recently moved too Alaska. I like too know whats the best techniques too photograph snow. When I take few pics they come out grey....Even though i shoot in raw. I am still challenged on the right temp and processes?
Heres a sample image:


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 13, 2009)

Are you setting your white balance? 
Digital Image Flow | Digital Grey Kard - Standard White | DGK-1


----------



## rjackjames (Dec 13, 2009)

DennyCrane said:


> Are you setting your white balance?
> Digital Image Flow | Digital Grey Kard - Standard White | DGK-1



No i didnt I am not good at setting my WB, still learning that feature. Thats why i shoot in RAW. so i can edit the WB.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 13, 2009)

Shoot raw, adjust the WB in post to make the snow white.  It also looks under-exposed which is part of the problem with it looking that grey.


----------



## rjackjames (Dec 13, 2009)

Pugs said:


> Shoot raw, adjust the WB in post to make the snow white.  It also looks under-exposed which is part of the problem with it looking that grey.



Hmm thanks, n shooting on a cloudy day makes it even worst too..... thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 13, 2009)

Even with a cloudy day, you can get the exposure right.  In this, it's the snow that's underexposed so you can work a slower shutter speed or wider aperture to bring that exposure up.


----------



## rjackjames (Dec 13, 2009)

Pugs said:


> Even with a cloudy day, you can get the exposure right.  In this, it's the snow that's underexposed so you can work a slower shutter speed or wider aperture to bring that exposure up.



Ahhhh i try it again, I was also using a polarizer too.....


----------



## 13butlucky (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I would just adjust the contrast & white balance afterward on your computer. Often the snow appears to be bright white but in reality the light reflects other colors into your camera sensor.I don't live in Alaska, but have quite a few winter shots, if you'd like to see them.  Click here to see my site.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like the WB is definitely off. Not exactly catching my eye.


----------



## JoeDif (Jan 25, 2010)

When photographing snow the meter will try to turn it to middle gray so you need to use exposure compensation at about +1 to +1.7 to get white snow.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 25, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> Are you setting your white balance?
> Digital Image Flow | Digital Grey Kard - Standard White | DGK-1


I would pick this up considering you will be shooting a lot of snow up there.
Also see what it looks like when you overexpose the shot by a stop or two.

Another option is to meter off the sky if it happens to be a clear blue sky.


----------

